# Resolution



## Free (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi every one,
I can't seem to get good resolution, every thing seems too big, the problem I think in drivers for my video card.
Need some help =\



```
# more /etc/xorg.conf
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/"
        FontPath "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "xtrap"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
        Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
        Option "XkbModel" "geniuscomfy2"
        Option "XkbLayout" "us,ru"
        Option "XkbVariant" "basic,winkeys"
        Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,numpad:microsoft"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection

        Section "ServerFlags"
                Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
EndSection
```

Dmesg:


```
drm0: <Intel G33> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] AGP at 0xe0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
drm0: [ITHREAD]
```

FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0
MotherBoard: Asus P5KPL-CM


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 28, 2009)

Under the 'Subsection Display', you can specify the resolution of your display.

Example:


```
Subsection "Display"
        Depth       8
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       16
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
```


----------



## Free (Dec 28, 2009)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> Under the 'Subsection Display', you can specify the resolution of your display.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



Thank you, looks like it did the trick =)

But what about error in dmesg ?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 28, 2009)

What error? I see no error in dmesg you provided


----------



## Beastie (Dec 28, 2009)

There are no errors anywhere. Everything looks perfectly normal.

BTW, in case you have an LCD monitor, check its maximum resolution and set that as *Modes* in xorg.conf.
You can usually find the resolution in the manual or by pressing the configuration menu button on the monitor.


----------



## Free (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you all, problem been solved =)


----------

